# Sticky  Rabbit Recipes



## Tucker

Rabbit - Sweet potato Bake

2 1/2 - 3 pd fryer , cut up
salt & pepper , season to taste
2 med. sweet potatoes
margarine
6 - 8 slices of canned pineapple
1/2 c. pineapple juice
brown sugar
cinnamon

opt. (1 pkg of thick sliced old-timey bacon)

Season rabbit w salt & pepper : place in a 9 x 13" shallow foil lined casserole dish . 

(after seasoning you 'can' wrap pieces with bacon slices before placing in dish to help keep moist)

Cut sweet potatoes in 1/4" slices over rabbit . Add pineapple slices and pour juice over top. Fill each pineapple center with 1/2 teaspoon brown sugar and dot w margarine , Sprinkle w cinnamon and cover w foil and seal .

Bake at 375 - 400 for about 1hr = 1hr 15 min or until rabbit is tender .. about 6 servings


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit Biscuit Pie

1 (2 1/2-3 pd) fryer

1 tsp. salt
6 tbsp. flour
1 can of cream of mushroom

----- 2 different ways .....

this was the origional recepie ...

1 sm. can peas
1 cup diced cooked carrots
1 c. diced cooked celery (I omit this eww lol)

or you can use 2 - 15 oz cans of assorted vegatables ,, this is what my family perfers ,, if you use the assorted veg's you must precook in a small pot before mixing for the casserole dish useing biscuits for topping ,,

3 cups of stock
1 recepie unbaked biscuits

Cook rabbit w seasonings ( I use salt , pepper , onion bits , garlic bits , seasoning salt & 2 chicken bullion cubes in the water I cook the rabbit in , then debone . Saving stock

Dice rabbit . Combine rabbit & vegatables ,, add flour to stock to thicken ,, pour over rabbit mixture ,, place in a greased (I butter) casserole dish ..

either takes an extra large casserole dish or a regular one + a small one to freeze for later ,, it's a large amount ..

(make sure the mix is 'soupy' - put the caserole dish on a cookie pan to keep from bubbling over in the stove)

Top with biscuit dough and cook at 425 untill biscuits are brown . 
appx 10+ servings .. this dosen't take that long because everything is already cooked


**

Alternatively ,, this mixture will fill 2 - 9 in deep dish crusts and I put crusts on top - slice crusts ,, bake at 375 ,, till brown n bubbly , on cookie sheet ,, 

just make sure the rabbit vegie mix is 'soupy' enough , , otherwise they will bake up dry ,,

when I make pies I don't precook the assorted vegies because they bake longer ,, 'pies' takes about 30 to 45 minutes


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit Broccli

1 whole fryer (cooked tender & deboned) saving stock ..

1 pkg. frozen broccli ,, (the origional recepie says to cook this 'before' makeing dish > 'I' think this makes the broccli too 'mushy' after cooking in the casserole) ....

1 sm. pkg. herb-seasoned stuffing mix

1 stick margarine
1 (10oz) can mushroom soup
1 (10oz) can of cream of chicken soup
1/2 pd. cheddar cheese , grates
1 cup broth


Melt margarine and mix with stuffing mix (useing broth for these directions too) . Put half in a 9 x 13" buttered casserole dish . Add layer of cut-up rabbit ( I like to add some dried onion bits / garlic bits mixed all in the rabbit meat too to give extra flavor) , 

then a layer of broccli that has been cut into pieces . Combine the 2 soups and pour over broccli . 

Sprinkle on grated cheese , top with the other half of stuffing mix . Pour broth over casserole and bake for 45 min. at 350 ..


----------



## Tucker

Mexican Rabbit Casserole

1 fryer , boiled with seasionings till tender 
8 oz. tortilla chips , crushed
1 sm. onion
1 (10oz) can cream of mushroom soup
1 (10oz) can cream of chicken soup
1 (10oz) can of diced tomatoes (hub likes the seasioned tomatoes)
1 (8oz) pkg. velveeta cheese { or a bag of your favorite shredded type cheese(s) }

Boil rabbit untill well done , debone and cut into small pieces . Place rabbit in a 9x13" baking dish. Put one-half of the crushed chips over rabbit ,, 

Mix both soups together with the tomatoes in a small pot till warm (I do both soups first , adding tomatoes after soups are smooth) . 

Pour over chicken and chips . Dice onion over mixture . Slice cheese over onion . Pour rest of chips over mixture . 

Put caserole in 350 oven for 10 - 15 minutes - just long enough to melt the cheese .
Can be made a day ahead and baked just before serving time ..


----------



## MaggieJ

Rabbit Soup

Put 1 &#8211; 1 Â½ cups beans (several types if you have them) to soak the night before.

For broth:
-	Rib sections of 3 rabbits
-	Coarse parts of celery, carrots, broccoli etc.
-	Onions 2-3
-	Liquid &#8211; half apple juice, half water
-	Black peppercorns, whole allspice, dried hot red pepper, salt, assorted herbs such as thyme, marjoram, parsley or your favourite. I don&#8217;t measure, but I would think about a tablespoon each of the pepper and allspice, a scant teaspoon of red pepper, a teaspoon salt and a couple of tablespoons of herbs, more if they are fresh. I am heavy-handed with seasonings, but rabbit soup can take it.

Put everything in slow cooker just until the meat is tender. 
Using tongs, remove the rib cages from the pot, cool until they can be handled and then take the meat from bones and refrigerate.
Replace bones in slow cooker and cook for another couple of hours.

Strain soup and discard solids. Return the broth to the slow cooker.

Drain and add beans. Chop and add: 4 onions, four carrots, a small turnip (white turnip, not rutabaga), a couple of parsnips, a few mushrooms, and 2 potatoes. Add some fresh herbs like thyme or marjoram if you have them, ground black pepper, a touch of ground cloves, salt, 1 spoonful white sugar to blend the flavours, and about 3-4 oz. sherry (optional). Cook until everything is tender, add the reserved rabbit meat, taste and adjust seasonings if necessary.

Serve with herb tea biscuits or muffins.


----------



## MaggieJ

*Bacon-wrapped Rabbit*

This is the easiest recipe for rabbit I know - and it is delicious!

Dust the legs and loin of a rabbit with dried herbs (your choice but marjoram and thyme are good) and a bit of black pepper. Wrap each piece in a slice of bacon and place in a casserole dish or roasting pan. Add a couple ounces of apple juice or sherry and bake at 350 degrees F. for approximately one hour. The bacon will baste the rabbit as it cooks.

I like to use a big roasting pan and set the rabbit pieces on a bed of chopped carrots and parsnips. In this case, I add a bit of extra parsley and marjoram to the veggies and increase the apple juice slightly. You can also bake potatoes in the same roaster.


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit with Duck Sauce

2 - 3 pd fryer cut up
8 oz. Russian dressing
1 pkg of old timey thick scliced bacon
1 env. onion soup mix
salt , pepper , seasonings of your choice
8 oz. apricot jam (or favorite preserve)


Sprinkle seasionings on rabbit pieces - wrap with bacon strips , place pieces in an appx. 12 x 8 x 2" open roasting pan . mix other ingredients and pour over rabbit . cover loosely with foil , Bake in oven at 300 for about 2 hours ,, removing foil last 15 minutes or so .. appx. 6 servings


----------



## Tucker

Melt In Your Mouth Pie

1 2-3 pd. fryer
1 (10oz) can cream of chicken or mushroom soup
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 c. buttermilk
2 c. reserved broth
1 stick butter, melted
1 c. selfrising flour
1 tsp. salt



Cook rabbit untill tender . Remove bones . Reserve broth . Cut rabbit into small pieces and place in a 9 x 13 x 2" dish . In a sausepan mix bring to a boil the broth and soup . 

In another bowl , combine flour , pepper , salt , butter , and buttermilk . mix thouroughly to form a batter .

Pour broth mixture over rabbit . Spoon batter over top and bake at 425 for 25 - 30 minutes ...


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit Taco Rice

1 lb. rabbit tenderloins, cut into strips
2 tbsp. veg. oil
1 (13oz) can chicken broth
1 (8oz) can tomatoe sause (get the seasoned kind if prefered)
1 (1oz) pkg. taco seasoning mix
1 (12oz) can corn , drained
1 - 2 med. green or red bell pepper , cut in strips
1 1/2 c. instant rice, uncooked
1/2 - 1 c. shredded chedar cheese (or mixed cheeses if prefered)
Tortilla chips (opt)
4 oz. sour cream (opt)


Cook and stir rabbit in hot oil in frying pan until lightly browned . Add broth , tomatoe sause and taco mix , Bring to a boil . Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes . 

Add corn and peppers . Bring to a full boil . 

Stir in rice . Cover . Remove from heat . Let stand 5 minutes . 
Fluff with fork . 

Serve with cheese , tortilla chips and sour cream , if desired , about 4 servings ,,


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit & Dumplings

1 tbsp. minced onion , 1 tbsp. garlic bits
1 2 - 3 pd fryer
1 (12oz) bag of dumplings or Anne's Old fashioned style flat dumplings
2 cans cream of chicken soup (or 1 of cream of mushroom for more flavor)
6 to 8 c. leftover broth from boiled rabbit
1 (16oz) can chicken broth
3/4 stick margarine
salt & pepper to taste

Boil rabbit in a 6 quart pot for one - two hours till tender , with onion , garlic , salt & pepper . Remove from broth and debone , tearing into small pieces . Save broth for dumplings.

Add cream of chicken soup (mix with wire wisk) , can of chicken broth and 3/4 stick margarine to the reserved broth .

Bring to a boil , then simmer for about 5 - 10 minutes . Add dumplings to boiling broth mix according to directions on package ,,,

cook dumplings - adding deboned rabbit while the dumplings are cooking ..

Let simmer 15 - 20 minutes . Dumplings will thicken during this time , serves about 10 ..


----------



## Tucker

Baked Rabbit Salad


3 c. cooked rabbit , cut up , save broth
1 c. celery , chopped fine
2 c. chicken flavored rice
1 sm. onion, chopped
2 (10oz) cans cream of chicken (or 1 cream of mushroom)

* (3/4 c. stock broth)

1 sm. can water chestnuts, sliced thin (opt.)
1 sm. jar red pimiento , chopped fine (opt.)
1 c. mayonnaise
1 c. bread crumbs
1/4 tsp. basil
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. lemon juice

***
topping 

1/2 c. bread crumbs
1/2 c. margarine
sliced almonds

Mix together top ingredients . 

* = (this was not in origional recepie which I found to bake up 'too' dry so I add 3/4 cup of broth )

Pour into a buttered 9 x 13" baking dish (or slightly bigger) , , Top with the bread crumbs that have been browned in margarine . 

Sprinkle a few sliced almonds on top and then bake at 350 for appx. 1 hour or untill brown & bubbly , 8 - 10 servings


----------



## Tucker

Rabbit Roni

1 fryer , deboned - tore into sm. pieces (I precook my rabbit for most recepies) saving stock
1 box Rice-A-Roni (chicken) use family size if you have a big family
1/2 c. water (or saved stock) 3/4 c. if useing family size box .
1 (10oz) can cream of chicken
1 (10oz) can cream of mushroom (or 2 of chicken)

1 1/2 c. sour cream
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. curry powder (opt)
2 c fresh mushrooms, chopped or sliced (WE prefer useing 1 or 2 sm. cans of sliced mushrooms , drained)
3/4 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1 c. seasoned croutons

Brown rice a roni as directed on box . Put in a greased 3 quart casserole dish with the rabbit . Make the sauce by mixing soup , water , sour cream , lemon juice & seasionings - curry powder. add mushrooms . Pour over rabbit .. sprinkle cheese , then croutons . bake appx. 1 hour at 350 . about 6 - 8 servings


another version , 
add 1 can of drained sm. green peas into the sauce when adding the mushrooms then pour over rabbit n rice ,, I like having 1 dish meals ..


(The origional recepie in my cookbook said to cook the rice a roni as directed on box and then put in the caserole dish ,, when I tried that way = double cooking the rice a roni , it made it 'mushy' , so I decided the 'cook' ment to say just brown the rice a roni like instructions on box ,, )


----------



## rabbitgal

I think "recepies" should be spelled "recipes". 

Sauteed Loin/Backstraps of Rabbit

Loin/backstraps from several fryer rabbits
Pat of butter
Sage and black pepper to taste

Carefully remove the long muscle running on either side of the rabbit's spine. Also remove the muscle running parallel to this one on the inside of the rabbit. Slice these across the grain into pieces about 1/2" thick. You'll end up with a bunch of tiny "nuggets". Heat a frying pan on medium low heat. When the pan is sufficently heated, add just enough butter to cover the bottom of the pan. Slip the slices of loin into the hot butter, sprinkle with sage and black pepper to taste. Sautee until both sides of the meat is white, but not too long or the meat will dry out. Watch closely, this doesn't take very long to cook!


----------



## pasotami

When I butcher a large rabbit that will make several cups of meat I first put the cut up parts in a stock pot with 8-9 quarts of water. I add diced onion, garlic, 1/4 cup of vinegar, 1-1.5 teaspoons of ground Annatto, and a little bit of cayanne pepper (to your desired heat level) and boil until rabbit is coming off the bone. Remove meat and bones to cool. To broth - this is for beef flavored - add 4 tablespoons of Worcestershire Sauce, 8 beef boulion cubes, and more salt if desired. Simmer for 10 minutes to mix flavors and put in quart jars - I process mine at 15 pounds for 25 minutes to store on shelf but one can freeze instead. I use this broth to make soup or add to beans (dried or string) while cooking for flavor.

Rabbit-Wild Rice Casserole
2 cups cut-up cooked rabbit
1.5 - 2 cups cooked wild rice (can substitute white rice)
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 chopped green onion
(1/4 cup sliced fresh mushrooms optional)
1/2 pint condensed or 1 can (10.5 oz.) cream of mushroom soup
1/2 pint or soup can milk
salt and pepper

Heat oven to 350 degrees (mod.). Mix all ingredients; place in greased 2 quart baking dish. Bake 30 minutes. 6 servings.

This receipe was taken from a very old cookbook my Mother has - I am not sure of the name or where she received the cookbook from but from what I can remember of the book it was one of a school book fashion and had directions for cooking in a "modern oven" and wood fired ovens.....


----------



## Tamalama

LOUISIANA CREOLE RABBIT 

1 Cleaned rabbit (3lb) 
1 ts Salt 
1 ts Black pepper 
1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 
1/4 c Onion, chopped 
3 Garlic cloves, minced 
2 tb White vinegar 
1 ts Browning sauce 
1 can Mushrooms, drained(8oz) 
1 tb Butter or margarine, melted 
1 tb Parsley, minced 
2 tb Green bell pepper, minced 
2 tb Green onions, chopped 
2/3 c White wine, dry 

Dry rabbit and place in bowl. Combine salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, onion, garlic and vinegar; pour over rabbit, turning pieces to coat. Cover bowl and marinade overnight in refrigerator. 
Transfer rabbit and marinade to well-greased baking dish. Bake in preheated 450'F. oven 1 hour. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over rabbit. Bake 30 to 45 minutes longer, until rabbit is fork-tender. 4 servings 
(Kathleen Bacon) 


RABBIT EGGROLLS 

2 cups Rabbit meat cooked and diced 
1 tbs. Oil 
1 clove Garlic finely minced 
2 Tbs. Soy sauce 
2 Tbs. corn starch or flour 
1/2 tsp. grated ginger 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. sugar 
12 egg roll wrappers 
your favorite Veggies 
(lettuce, carrots, peas, cabbage } or a 16 oz bag of chow mien veggies will do. 
Stir fry Garlic in oil, add Veggies and Rabbit. Stir fry for 6 minutes, add rest of ingredient. Cook stir fry till thickening begins and cool place Eggroll wrappers and Fill. Fry eggrolls @ 365 for 2-3 minutes. 
(Tammy Norton) 


HASENPFEFFER 
Braised Rabbit in Spiced Red Wine Sauce 

1/2 lb. lean bacon, finely chopped 
2 2- 1/2 to 3 lb. fryer rabbits, cut into serving pieces. 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. black pepper 
1/2 cup flour 
1/2 cup minced shallots or onions 
1/2 tsp. finely chopped garlic 
1 cup dry red wine 
1 cup chicken stock 
2 tbls. brandy 
1 tsp. currant jelly 
1 small bay leaf 
1/8 tsp. dried rosemary 
1/8 tsp. dried thyme 
2 tsp. fresh lemon juice 

In a heavy 5 qt. flameproof casserole, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring frequently, until crisp. Spread the bacon out on a double thickness of paper towels to drain and set the casserole with the bacon fat aside. 
Wash the rabbit pieces under cold water and pat thoroughly dry. Sprinkle with the pieces with salt and pepper, then dip into flour and shake off any excess. 
Heat the bacon fat in the casserole over high heat until it sputters. Add the rabbit, a few pieces at a time and brown on all sides, regulating the heat so that they brown quickly and evenly without burning. As they are done, transfer the pieces to a plate. Pour off all but 2 tbls. fat from the casserole and in it cook the shallots/onions and garlic, stirring frequently, for 4 or 5 minutes until the onions are soft and transparent but not brown. Pour in the wine and stock, and bring to a boil over high heat, scraping in any brown bits clinging to the bottom and sides of the pan. Stir in the brandy, currant jelly, bay leaf, rosemary and thyme, and return the rabbit and any juices collected around it to the casserole. Add the drained bacon, cover the casserole tightly and bake in a 350 oven for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, or until the rabbit is tender but not falling apart. 
(Young fryer rabbits cook in about an hour). Pick out the bay leaf, stir in the lemon juice and taste for seasoning. The sauce should be quite peppery. 
Serve the rabbit directly from the casserole or arrange on a deep heated platter and pour the sauce over. Noodles or German Spatzle (Tiny Dumplings) are excellent with this recipe. Serves 6 to 8. 
(Doris L. Carnahan) 

HUNGARIAN RABBIT WITH CREAM SAUCE AND MUSHROOMS 

2 to 3 lb. fryer rabbit 
3 slices bacon, chopped 
1 tbls. butter 
1 1/2 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
1 tbls. flour 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
3 ribs celery, finely chopped 
3 carrots, finely chopped 
Pinch: allspice, thyme, 4-5 peppercorns and a bay leaf. 
1 small can tomato sauce 
1 pt. sour cream (yogurt is an excellent substitute). 
1/2 lb. button mushrooms 

In a Dutch oven cook bacon until crisp. Add butter, melt and add rabbit pieces and brown lightly. Season with salt and pepper. Blend four into grease in skillet. Add chopped vegetables, remaining seasonings and tomato sauce. Cover and cook over low heat for about 45 minutes or until tender. Remove rabbit. Strain gravy, mix with sour cream or yogurt and pour over meat. SautÃ© mushrooms separately in small amount of butter and place on meat before serving. Serves 4 to 6. 
(Doris L. Carnahan) 


FORGOTTEN RABBIT 

1 1/2 cups uncooked rice, 
1/2 cup milk, 
1 can mushrooms with the liquid, 
1 can cream of mushroom soup, 
1 can cream of celery soup, 
2- 3 lb. rabbit ( I use boneless, skinless) any will do though, 
1/2 envelope dry onion soup mix, 
Salt and pepper. 

Mix rice, milk, mushrooms, and soups together and place in a buttered casserole dish. Season rabbit pieces with soup mix, salt and pepper. Arrange pieces of rabbit on top of rice. Cover and bake 1 1/2 hours at 350. I use a large 9 x 13 inch Pyrex and cover with foil. 
(Karen Horniak) 

These recipes and many more can be found at www.showbunny.com :dance:


----------



## Lady_Jet

My mom used to cook rabbit using the same recipe for Deep Fried Chicken in the Fanny Farmer Cook book. I'm sure any Deep Fried or Fried Chicken recipe would work. 

I make up my own fried chicken recipe using 1 cup of whole wheat flour, 1 tsp. pepper, 1/2 tsp. salt, 1/4 tsp, cayenne pepper, 1 TBS. parsley, 1/4 tsp. tarragon, 1/4 thyme, then mix it all together. Dip each sectoin of rabbit in milk or an egg wash, then dip in flour mixture and put into a pan with enough oil to fry with or fry in a deep fryer. You can also use a pre-mixed chicken or beef seasoning salt (about 1 TBS for cup of flour) to use as seasoning. 

You can use whatever seasonings you want or even whatever flour you want. Use a light oil to fry it in though or you get a really greasy piece of rabbit.

Other ideas:

If you want it really light, you can debone the rabbit, then use tempura mix to fry it. This works really well also. 

Or you can stir fry it with veggies fresh from the garden--sweet and sour bunny anyone?

Jet


----------



## doodlemom

IN A LARGE CROCK POT ON HIGH 2 CUT UP FRYERS,3 SWEET BELL PEPPERS CHOPPED, 1/2 PACK SLICED BACON, 4 CUPS CHOPPED FRESH TOMATO(OR CANNED) LET COOK 12 HOURS. sERVE OVER WHITE RICE OR FAVORITE PASTA


----------



## IowaLez

Basil Rabbit

Take whole rabbit and stuff the cavity with fresh basil. Put in glass pan with 1/4 inch of water. Cover with tinfoil so it will steam. Bake on lowest setting in oven or large toaster oven overnight. Eat for lunch next day. The flavor will seep through the meat and it will be falling off the bones.

Orange Rabbit.

Cut up rabbit in pieces. Cook in large frypan with water, orange juice, raisins, capers, orange pieces, finely chopped onions, cinnamon, rosemary, thyme, oregano, almond slivers, salt and pepper. Turn frequently so juice seeps into meat. Then cover and cook until meat is done and flavor has gone through the meat. Serve with some of the juice and fruit. This is an authentic Mexican recipe from a very old book.


----------



## farmer brad

This dish can be served with a soft pillow of polenta served with the juice from the braised rabbit.


1 (3 Pound) Rabbit, Dressed And Cut Into 10 Pieces

1/4 Cup Sea Salt

3 Tablespoons Sugar

2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

1 Large Clove Garlic, Minced

1 Medium Onion, Peeled And Sliced Thinly

1-1/2 Cups Dry Red Wine

1/2 Cup Chicken Stock

1 Tablespoon Tomato Paste

1/4 Cup Chopped Fresh Parsley

Soft Polenta To Serve (Optional)


Place the rabbit pieces in a bowl with the salt and sugar, and cover with water. Refrigerate for 1 hour. Drain the rabbit and pat it dry. Season the rabbit with salt and pepper. Heat the olive oil in a heavy skillet that will hold all of the rabbit pieces, and brown the rabbit on all sides, about 4 minutes each side. Remove to a plate and cook the onions until soft, and slightly browned. Add the garlic and continue to cook until fragrant. Add the wine, tomato paste, and broth, and return the rabbit to the pan. 

Cover the pan, reduce to low, and cook for about 40 minutes, or until the rabbit is tender, turning over the pieces every 15 minutes or so. Remove the rabbit to a heated platter, and cover. Cook the sauce in the pan over high heat, scraping up the browned bits from the bottom, until it is thickened. Season with salt and pepper, and add the parsley, mixing well. Place the hot polenta onto a serving platter, and place the rabbit pieces on top. Pour the sauce over the rabbit, and serve. 


Buon Appetito!
Deborah Mele 2002



Although rabbit is prepared in a number of ways, my favorite way is to simply braise it in a light sauce after it has been briefly brined in a salt water bath which helps to temper any gamey flavor.


1 (3 Pound) Rabbit, Dressed And Cut Into 10 Pieces

1/4 Cup Sea Salt

3 Tablespoons Sugar

3 Cloves Garlic, Peeled

2 Tablespoons Fresh Rosemary

1/3 Cup White Wine Vinegar

Salt & Pepper

1/3 Cup Olive Oil

3/4 Cup White Wine

1/2 Cup Fresh, Chopped Parsley


Place the rabbit pieces in a bowl with the salt and sugar, and cover with water. Refrigerate for 1 hour. Drain the rabbit and pat it dry. In a food processor, finely chop together the garlic, rosemary and vinegar. Season the rabbit with salt and pepper. Heat the olive oil in a heavy skillet that will hold all of the rabbit pieces, and brown the rabbit on all sides, about 4 minutes each side. 

Add the rosemary garlic mixture into the pan, brushing it over the rabbit pieces. Cover the pan, reduce to low, and cook for about 40 minutes, or until the rabbit is tender, turning over the pieces every 15 minutes or so. Remove the rabbit to a heated platter, and cover. Add the wine to the pan, and cook over high heat, scraping up the browned bits from the bottom, until it is reduced by half. Season with salt and pepper, and add the parsley, mixing well. Pour the sauce over the rabbit, and serve. 


Buon Appetito!
Deborah Mele 2002


----------



## doodlemom

http://www.cyberbilly.com/meathenge/archives/001025.html


----------



## Jennifer L.

This is from the website recipeland.com

Canned Rabbit Soup--makes 25 qts.

5 large Rabbits cooked and deboned

15 pounds potatoes

1 large celery stalk

5 pounds carrots

2 pounds onions

12 chicken bullion cubes

2 quarts homecanned peas


Add water to your liking. When the vegetables are soft, have canning jars ready. Fill. Add 1 teaspoon salt to each jar and can in boiling water bath for 3 hours; if you have a pressure cooker, 90 minutes. 

Makes about 25 quarts.


----------



## ricky

shake and bake


----------



## YounGrey

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/search?q=rabbit


----------



## nehimama

SALSA RABBIT (Crockpot Recipe)

*All quantities are approximate, or to your personal taste.

Cut up one fryer/roaster into serving pieces. You may brown pieces if you like. 

Place pieces in crockpot. Smother with chopped/diced tomatoes, onions, bell pepper. Grind some fresh peppercorns over all. Let cook all day on LOW, or for a few hours on HIGH.

**You could add some tomato juice or water for a broth to serve on a bed of rice or noodles.

**You could add Jalapeno peppers to your personal taste. 

NeHi


----------



## ahahahni1

2 cups cooked rabbit chopped
1 can cream of mushroom
1 can cream of chicken
1 can peas, drained
season salt to taste
Onion powder, to taste
Roll of refrigerator biscuits

Mix all ingredients together in a a bowl. Open biscuits and roll one out as big as you can. Put a spoon full of mix in the center and pull up sides and pinch like a purse. You can set them on a cookie sheet or inside a muffin pan to cook in the oven. They look prettier and fluff up better if you set then in a muffin pan. Bake at 350 until tops are golden brown.


----------



## Jim Bunton

Pulled BBQ rabbit

Cook rabbit in slow cooker until meat falls away from the bone pull meat off bone and tear into small pieces. add onion and favorite BBQ sauce serve in sandwiches on buns.

Pulled BBQ rabbit pizza

Use above recipes for BBQ. 
mix 2/3 pizza sauce and 1/3 BBQ sauce spread on pizza crust add BBQ rabbit, bacon bits, onion, and cheese bake according to crust directions.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Laura Workman

Pound boned loins or thighs until thickness is fairly even. Sprinkle with seasoning of your choice (lemon pepper, cajun, and jerk are all good). Grill just until done. Eat as is, or use like a chicken breast filet in a salad or sandwich.


----------



## celticfarmgal

oops wrong spot


----------



## DETMURDS

On Thursday night I made some Rabbit Adobo!

Cut the rabbit like you would a chicken,.then put all the ingredients in a bowl or something similar,.....here are the ingredients: put about a half cup of soy sauce, a 1/4 cup of vinegar, squeeze half a lemon, some black pepper, and marinate over night, or for a few hours. I cooked it on the BBQ and was pretty good for the first rabbit that I have eaten since I was 18 years old. I am 44 now. Going to eat some leftovers here shortly since I am the only one who will eat it here at the house!:rock:


----------



## cathleenc

Rabbit Sauteed in Wine

1 rabbit, cut into 6 pieces
1 white onion, thinly sliced
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 cup of dry white wine
1/1 cup of water
1/2 tsp each of marjoram & thyme, dried
1 cup white flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp gr black pepper
1/3 cup olive oil or butter

1) put the flour, pepper, and salt into a paper bag and mix. Add the rabbit pieces, one at a time, and shake till well coated. Shake any loose, excess flour off each piece and set aside till all pieces are coated.

2) heat olive oil or butter in saute pan large enough to accomodate all the rabbit at one time (not cast iron) till medium-hot. Add floured rabbit pieces and saute till lightly browned. Turn rabbit and brown on opposite side. Remove to plate when browned.

3) use spatula to scrape loose any browned bits. Add more oil or butter if pan is dry - then add onions and garlic. Saute for 2-3 minutes till soft and just beginning to change color. 

4) return rabbit to pan along with any juices that have accumulated on plate. Add wine, water, and herbs. Cover, turn heat to low, and allow to simmer for 20-25 minutes till rabbit is done but not dried out. Add more water or wine if pan juices evaporate too much.

enjoy with rice or over pasta!


----------



## goat^farmer

1 dressed and boned rabbit (6 pounds), cut up
2 teaspoons salt
1-1/2 teaspoons rubbed sage
1-1/4 teaspoons white pepper
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup finely chopped peeled tart apple
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

In a bowl, combine the first six ingredients. 
Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
In a meat grinder or food processor, process the mixture in small batches until coarsely ground. 
Stir in apple. 
Shape into 16 patties, 3 in. each. 
Heat oil in a skillet; cook patties over medium heat for 5 minutes on each side or until sausage is browned 
and inside is no longer pink.


----------



## KSALguy

A- 3lbs of rabbit

B- 12 Garlic Cloves
1 onion 
1 8oz can of tomato sause
1 tblsp Salt
1 cup oliv oil
1/4 cup Vinegar
1 bay leaf
12 olives with piminto (i didnt use them as i hate olives) 
2 tblsp Capers

C- 2lbs Potatos (i used NewPotatos)
1 tsp salt
3 cups white wine


Add B mix to cut up and cubed rabbit in large pot, Rappidly Boil cover and simmer over low heat about 1 1/2 hours

Add C mix and rappidly boil, cover and simmer over low heat till potatos are done,
Un cover and boil over moderate heat till sause is thick for your tast. 

again eat all of the pot in the first setting or soon after other wise leftovers will be STRONG with all that garlic and white wine lol


----------



## turtlehead

This is a great meal for putting in the oven at midday and having a delicious falling-off-the-bone meal early that evening. 

1 2.5 - 3 lb rabbit, cut up
vegetable oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 large onion, halved and sliced thin
2 bay leaves
1 Tbsp fresh or 1 tsp dried: basil, rosemary, thyme
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 pint broth (rabbit or chicken)
1 bottle amber beer (optional)

In large cast iron skillet, brown the rabbit in the oil on medium high heat. 
Remove rabbit to plate.
Saute onion and garlic until soft, about 2 minutes.
Return rabbit to skillet.
Add spices and broth, also beer if you're using it.
Cover skillet with tin foil and bake at 250F for 4-5 hours.

For a lemon-herb dish, after the rabbit is done you can remove the rabbit from the pan and make a sauce/gravy as follows.

1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup all purpose flour
5 Tbsp cold water

Mix flour with lemon juice and water until lumps are dissolved.
Mix into pan drippings and bring to a boil. 
Boil, stirring, for about 2 minutes until thickened.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

*Bunny Sausage (canned)* ---- Kerr Home Canning Book c1941

6 lbs rabbit meat (it doesn't stipulate but most likely ground)
2 Tbsp Salt
2 Small onions minced
2 Tsp Pepper
1/4 tsp paprika
1 Bay leaf (I crumble it)
1/2 tsp sage (I add a whole lot more sage)
1 or 2 eggs well beaten
1/2 cup Ground crackers or bread crumbs
3/4 c sweet milk

Mix well & mold into small cakes. Fry till nicely browned. Pack into clean jars. 1" headroom. Add 3-4 Tbsp of the grease in which they were fried. Cap tightly. 60 min @ 15 lbs pressure or 90 min @ 10 lbs pressure.

*** I have never made this with actual rabbit meat - I use ground turkey.
Normally I at least double the sage, and add 1/2 tsp each of onion powder and garlic powder. And also a sprinkle of red pepper flakes.
I have never canned it either - we eat it to fast. If I were to can it I would probably add broth instead of grease.


----------



## Menglish

Actually I originally started making this with squirrels but rabbits are nearly as tastey in this. Just substitute 1 or 2 rabbits and you can shorten the crock pot time...just cook it easily comes off the bones.


Ingredients:

6-8 squirrels cleaned, and parted. (I discard the rib cages when I clean the squirrels)

I can of Grands biscuits...NOT THE FLAKY varietey...I usually use butter milk or butter tasting variety. Although the original works just fine too.

1 beef and 1 chicken boullion cube. (or equivilent of soup base OR you can just start with chicken broth)

1 can cream of mushroom soup.

Dried minced onions OR 1 small fresh onion diced.

garlic powder to taste

season salt to taste

pepper to taste

Instructioins:

Place the squirrel parts in a slow cooker or crock pot and cover with water. Add the boullion cubes, onion, garlic powder, season salt, and peppper. Cook on high until squirrel starts to flake off the bones easily. With gray squirrels about 4-5 hours. Some fox squirrels will take 5-6 hours. 

When squirrel is done take the squirrel out and set it aside to cool. (Usually it's falling apart so much I use a slotted spoon to remove the squirrel.) Pour the broth from the crock pot into a large heavy pan and place over low heat on the stove. You will need to add some water to the broth at this time. Add just enough to make it taste like soup broth. IT will be too salty if you do not do this. Usually 2-3 cups will be enough but it may vary depending on the crock pot and the amount of squirrels covered so you must taste!

Add the cream of mushroom soup and whisk in. Once the squirrel has cooled enough to debone it pick all the meat off the bones and add the meat back to the broth. Bring the mixture to a slow boil. Cut the grand biscuits into 1/4s or 1/6s and add to the slow boiling mixture. Reduce the heat so that it just simmers and with a spoon gently dunk all the peices down into the mixture a couple of times. Now loosely cover the pan and allow to cook for approximately 10 minutes...or until the "dumplings are done". During this 10 minutes gently dunk the dumplings down once or twice. This helps thicken the broth to a more gravy like consistancy. 

OPTIONS

Sometimes when the squirrel is about half way done I'll add chopped carrots or diced potatoes for variety. IF your family likes mushrooms you can add a can or two or some sliced fresh mushrooms...we really like this. Another thing I like to do sometimes is when I put the broth on the stove is add a drained can of corn. I'm sure you could add mixed vegies when you put it on the stove or??? 

Hope this is clear as I'm not Betty Crocker or Martha Stewart! :lol: 

Mike


----------



## turtlehead

Anniversary "Chicken"

1 rabbit, cut into pieces
1/3 cup teriyaki marinade
1/3 cup ranch dressing
3 green onions, chopped
bacon bits
shredded cheddar

Put rabbit into casserole dish.
Mix teriyaki marinade and ranch dressing, pour over rabbit
Top with chopped onions

Bake at low heat (300 or so) for 2-3 hours.
Top with bacon bits and shredded cheese and bake about 15 mins. longer

--
I did this and used chopped onion because I had no green onions handy. Then we just ate it w/o the bacon bits and cheese. It is good with rice but roasted potatoes would be better. Goes well with broccoli or peas, and pineapple.


----------



## Guest

A recipe for the crockpot! So easy to make and sooo good!

About 3 lbs of rabbit
2-3 cups of cut up vegetables (carrots, potatoes, onions, celery)
1 package dry chicken gravy
1 package dry ranch dressing
1 package dry italian dressing
1 cup of water

Place rabbit in crockpot. Add vegetables on sides and ontop of rabbit. Mix all three packages of dry gravy and dressings in a small bowl. Add water and blend well. Pour dressing/gravy mixture over rabbit and vegetables. Cook on high for 4 hours or low 6+ hours. Great with rolls or biscuits!


----------



## nzw tom

1 Fryer rabbit, cut up
Apple juice
1 tsp Fresh dill
1 cup mayo
1 tsp brown mustard
2 tsp fresh lemon juice
1/2 onion choped
1 stalk celery diced

Boil rabbit in apple juice til done. Cool and debone. Dice meat. Add onion and celery and mix together.

In a bowl combine mayo, mustard, lemon juice and dill, stir.

Add mayo mixture to rabbit and stir. Place on a roll or bread and enjoy.


----------



## vikav

(will work with chicken liver too)

The recipe is for 1 whole liver of about 12-16 week old rabbit. It only makes a small amount of pate. If anyone wants more, they should multiply the ingredients by the number of livers used, except I wouldn't use more than 1 large onion per 2-4 livers. For this recipe, I use a small Bullet blender, but if I multiply the recipe 3-4 times, I use my KitchenAid mixer with the meat grinder attachment. I just put the egg, the liver and the onions through the grinder, and then whip it with a flat beater.

1 liver
1 small yellow or red onion, peeled and cut up in chunks or rings
1 cup of milk, or enough to cover the liver
1 egg
1 Tbsp salted butter, melted
oil
salt

Rinse the liver of all blood. Put it in a cup or a bowl and cover with milk. Put this in the refrigerator for about 2-3 hours. After 2 hours, fry up the onions in a little oil until translucent or a little browned, and set them aside. Pour the liver with the milk into a sauce pan, so the liver is in a single layer, add the onions with the oil they've been cooked in, cover, and cook on medium-low heat until just done. While the liver is cooking, boil the egg until hard. The liver doesn't take very long to cook, and if overcooked, it loses some of its texture, so it is better to keep checking it every couple of minutes. To know if it's cooked, poke the thickest piece of the liver with a fork. If no blood comes out, and the liver has changed its color, it's done. Put the liver (without the milk it was cooked in), the peeled hard boiled egg, and about 1/2 of the fried onions from the sauce pan in a blender and blend well, add melted butter and salt to taste, and blend until combined. It should be the consistency of soft, fluffy mashed potatoes. If it's too thick, you can add a teaspoon or more of the liquid from the sauce pan. Serve warm, as a spread, with some bread. You can garnish it on top with the left over fried onions. Refrigerate the leftovers, keeping in mind that it does not keep for very long.


----------



## meorgeim

mr. Tucker thanks for the rabbit biscuit pie, i love to do and eat it..


----------



## GBov

Simple yummy rabbit.

One rabbit cut up (can use more but need to increase the other ingredients)
One can mushroom soup
4 carrots, sliced up
1 large onion, chopped up
2 cups good stock (any kind will do)

Brown rabbit and put into oven proof dish, put in carrots and onions and cover with mushroom soup and stock. Place in a slow oven (around 275) and cook all day. The rabbit will be meltingly tender and the stock will reduce to a thick rich gravy.

Serve with mashed potatoes and favorite veg. You will never have leftovers with this one.


----------



## pfaubush

Rabbit with Wild Rice and Mushroom Sauce

Cook enough wild rice to fill the inside of a rabbit. Saute 1/2 an onion and 2-3 cloves of garlic and add to the rice. Stuff rabbit and place in casserole dish. Add some vegetables to the dish and cover with one cup of soup stock and one can of mushroom soup. Bake at 300 for about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## YounGrey

Rabbit Hash -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/rabbit-hash.html

Slow Cooked Rabbit -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/08/slow-cooked-rabbit.html

Rabbit Hunterâs Style -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/05/rabbit-hunters-style.html

Rabbit Stifado -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/05/rabbit-stifado.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Charly

As a child I can remember my grandmother making Hassenpfeffer. A German dish of sour rabbit. Here is her recipe.

meat from 1 rabbit
1 Â½ C vinegar
1 Â½ C water 
1 onion, sliced
1 Â½ t salt
Â½ t pepper
whole cloves
3 bay leaves 
3 T butter
1 C sour cream

The rabbit meat should be placed in a deep bowl and covered with equal parts vinegar and water. Add one large sliced onion, salt, pepper, a few whole cloves, and bay leaves. Cover and place in refrigerator. Let soak two days, turning several times â then remove the meat and drain it. (Save the liquid). 
Brown pieces of the meat in hot butter. Gradually add some of the liquid in which the meat was pickled. Cover and let simmer until the meat is tender (30-45 minutes). Just before serving, stir 1 C thick sour cream into the sauce. 

âI can remember walking up the long sidewalk to Grandmaâs house and getting a whiff of the vinegar several yards from the house. She always served this with what we called âCannon Ballsâ (a type of dumpling with croutons in the center). You could fry up onions, mushrooms and the rabbit with bacon. 

When we were growing up, Dad raised rabbits. We had a few Dutch bunnies, long-eared Lops, and Angora rabbits that we use to show for 4-H. My Dad also raised some rabbits that were strictly for eating; I think they were called New Zealand Reds? My brothers and I were responsible for taking care of the rabbits, thus they all acquired names. When it came time for Dad to butcher them, none of us kids wanted to eat them; they were pets. My Mom, being so smart, started to purchase a pair of chicken wings at the grocery store that she would cook along with the rabbit meat. We kids were thus happy to eat the rabbit, thinking it was chicken. After all, when was the last time you saw a rabbit with wings?â


----------



## Pony

Got the idea for this while injecting the goat with 60 cc's of CMPK...

ANYway.
*
Buttery Inside Out Rabbit*
1 rabbit (whole or cut up)
1/2 stick butter, or equivalent amount olive oil)
Herbamare seasoning (or other dry seasoning mix, but it has to be ground fine)
Vegetables (celery, carrots, potatoes, turnips) cut into chunks

*Special Tools Needed:*
12 or 14g hypodermic needle
12 cc syringe


Put rabbit into foil-lined roasting pan. Melt butter in pan with seasoning. Pull butter solution into syringe, and inject into rabbit muscles. 

Bake in a medium oven for an hour; add vegetables and cook another hour.


----------



## MaggieJ

Cool, Pony! I'll bet it's delicious. 

Long before there were "butterball" turkeys (prebasted) my Dad did the same thing with a huge Christmas turkey. It works!


----------



## a7736100

Do you debone after cooking or before as in this video?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ud68Qmdyc[/ame]


----------



## Pony

Meh. I debone after cooking. Don't feel like playing around with it.


----------



## teamhillbilly

Humm good thread lots of good info, we eat rabbit two or three times a week.


----------



## Suzy_Bean

IowaLez said:


> Orange Rabbit.
> 
> Cut up rabbit in pieces. Cook in large frypan with water, orange juice, raisins, capers, orange pieces, finely chopped onions, cinnamon, rosemary, thyme, oregano, almond slivers, salt and pepper. Turn frequently so juice seeps into meat. Then cover and cook until meat is done and flavor has gone through the meat. Serve with some of the juice and fruit. This is an authentic Mexican recipe from a very old book.


Wow. This sounds incredible. I will have to give it a try!


----------



## Somerhill

*Sesame Rabbit*Notes: I think you could simplify things by marinating in a raspberry vinaigrette dressing and adding some sesame oil. And the batter could be Bisquick with an egg added and water enough to make a batter of pancake consistency. (I've tried the Bisquick method, and its just as good.) The sauce gives off a very biting odor when its boiling, but never fear, the finished product is delicious! 
Ingredients:
1 rabbit, cut into cubes
2 T raw sesame seeds
2 green onions (sliced)
Marinade-
1 tsp chicken base
Â¼ tsp salt
Â½ tsp sesame oil
ground white pepper (to taste)
Â¼ tsp sugar
1 T raspberry wine (or any fruity flavored wine)
Batter-
Â½ c all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 egg (beaten)
Â½ c water (or as much as needed to make batter smooth)
3 T cornstarch
salt (to taste)
1 T vegetable oil
Sauce-
3 T honey
2 T sugar
salt (to taste)
2 T ketchup
1 T white distilled vinegar
a sprinkle of ground black pepper

Cooking Instructions:
Combine marinade ingredients in gallon baggie, add rabbit pieces and marinate for 30 minutes in the refrigerator.
Meanwhile, in separate bowl combine all of the batter ingredients and mix thoroughly. The batter should be thick enough to coat the rabbit but thin enough to flow around the pieces. Set aside.
Using a fork or tongs remove the pieces of rabbit from the marinade and dip them into the batter to coat evenly (one by one). Deep fry the rabbit in batches in your deep fryer for about 10 minutes or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. (or you can fry in hot oil at about 325 degrees in your wok for about 3-4 minutes or until golden brown)
In your wok combine the sauce ingredients and warm over medium heat. Bring to a boil while stirring and simmer until sauce slightly thickens.
In the wok or in a serving dish coat rabbit with the sauce and garnish with sliced scallions and sesame seeds.
Serve over rice


----------



## countryfied2011

So have I messed up my rabbit?

I have never cooked or eaten rabbit, but DH, Dad and neighbor have. DH and neighbor said to cook it whole baked in oven with some seasoning and rub down in some oil. Dad said to cook it like minute/cube steak with gravy. I saw where you could wrap bacon, wish I had read that before I started cooking..

So here is what I did...rub Grapeseed Oil Garlic Blend on it, then mildly seasoned with pepper/salt and garlic herb blend. Put cut up onion in the cavity. Added a little bit of water to baking dish, with a teaspoon of flour covered with aluminum foil.

I see where most cut the rabbit up before cooking...so will cooking it whole make it taste differently? Should i at anytime uncover to let it get brown(i was going to brown it a little in skillet before baking but DH said not too...lol) 

What sides do you normally serve with rabbit...I was thinking coleslaw, stewed new potatoes. Any suggestion much appreciated.

Like I said i am clueless.


----------



## MaggieJ

Countryfied2011, rabbit is as versatile as chicken and it is hard to spoil it entirely. If you cook it too hot or too fast, it may be tough, but the flavour will still be fine. You can cook it whole or cut up, covered or uncovered.

Apple juice is a wonderful liquid to add to rabbit. Along with some herbs, black pepper and maybe a little garlic, it will add a nice flavour as the rabbit cooks and will help keep it moist.


----------



## GBov

Easy Rabbit Kiev.

Cut one rabbit into bite sized bits and put into an oven proof dish.

Over it put four tablespoons dried garlic or six large cloves of garlic chopped small.

Two tablespoons dried parsley. You can use fresh if you like, mine all got eaten by the caterpillars this year so I am using dried lol.

Two eggs well beaten.

Mix it all together and then put one stick of butter sliced into bits all over the top.

Then take a packet of saltine crackers, crush them into crumbs and put in a layer over the top.

Cover with lid or foil and bake at 350 for two or so hours. If its an older rabbit cook it slower and longer or if its nice and young, cook it for quite a bit less.

Its really good!


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks so much MaggieJ, the rabbit turned out very tasteful, a little chewy. DH seemed to think maybe it was an older rabbit. We are wanting to raise meat rabbits for ourselves and I had never eaten them before, so we picked this one up from the Farmer's Market(there is a butcher there that I buy meat from occasionally). I loved the flavor of it so it is a "go" for raising. :thumb:

Now if i could just find a breeder in my area..lol


----------



## MaggieJ

Countryfied2011, you were wise to try rabbit meat before getting into raising them. Generally speaking, a *fryer* is under 12 weeks/5 pounds, a *roaster* is over 12 weeks but under one year old and a *stewer* is older than a year. Much as with chickens. It sounds to me as though you may have bought a roaster. 

For roasters or stewers, our very favourite recipe is rabbit pie.
http://rabbittalk.com/i-m-making-a-rabbit-pie-t3094.html


----------



## Jayleen

I'm cooking rabbit for the first time today I cooked it in the crockpot last night now going to make a tortilla cassoral with it


----------



## Fat Man

Bunny Liver Pate

2 Bunny livers and 2 Bunny hearts, chopped 
1/2 cup lactose free milk (or regular milk)
Schmaltz from fat of 2 bunnies
1/4 cup Earth Balance, cut into pieces (or butter)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 teaspoons minced garlic
2 bay leaves
1/4 teaspoon ground sage
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup brandy

Day 1

Schmaltz
Render fat from Kidney area over low heat with a slice of onion. When fat has rendered, strain and reserve.
Soak livers and hearts in milk overnight.

Day 2

SautÃ© onions in the schmaltz over medium high heat until soft, add the garlic and continue a few minutes more. When the mixture is fragrant add the bunny bits and spices. Cook till the bits are brown on the outside and still a little pink inside. Remove from the flame and add the brandy and ignite (I turn the lights down to better see the flame. Continue cooking until the flame dies out and most of the moisture is gone. Spoon into the blender and give it a whirl adding the Earth Balance/butter. When it is blended smooth spoon portions into a wire strainer and push through the mesh. This will make it smother, getting rid of little hunks of stuff. Pack the stuff into an oiled mold and cover with oiled plastic wrap. Push as much air out as possible. Place in refrigerator.

Day 3

Spread it on crackers and enjoy.


This was adapted from a recipe I found on the web the other day.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made this last weekend. I normally make it with chicken but decided to try it with the rabbit.


Uncle Ben's Long Grain and Wild Rice Original with all the spices
3 small cans of Cream of Mushroom Soup I use Aldi's and I think they are smaller than Campbells not positive though
water to mix with the rice and soup, stir it all up, place in a glass baking dish(you can add salt and pepper if you wish, I didnt because of the spices)
then added the rabbit skinned,deboned and chunked into med size peices
covered with aluminum foil and baked on 300 for about 90 minutes
It was so good and tender, served with salad and garlic bread

Our rabbit was around 9 months old, we were able to get two meals out of him for DH and I. I only used half the meat in this dish and froze the other half and will use it in a different dish.


----------



## ~Kat

Jim Bunton said:


> Pulled BBQ rabbit
> 
> Cook rabbit in slow cooker until meat falls away from the bone pull meat off bone and tear into small pieces. add onion and favorite BBQ sauce serve in sandwiches on buns.
> 
> Pulled BBQ rabbit pizza
> 
> Use above recipes for BBQ.
> mix 2/3 pizza sauce and 1/3 BBQ sauce spread on pizza crust add BBQ rabbit, bacon bits, onion, and cheese bake according to crust directions.
> 
> Jim Bunton


 I have made these sammiches before, but I did it a little differently.

I started with an older stew rabbit and boiled it with water, apple cider vinegar, tomato paste, and salt and pepper. I simmered it for a few hours to reduce it down and removed the bones, continued simmering until it most of the liquid was gone. Then I made up a BBQ sauce and mixed it in, turned off the heat and let it absorb the flavors for about 20-30 min, then served it on a bun and OH MY, one of my favorite ways to have rabbit to date!!


----------



## Fresco

Rabbit with Mustard Sauce

1 rabbit (about 2.5 lbs) cut to 8 pieces
1/2 cup dijon mustard
salt & pepper
3 Tbs peanut oil
1 Tbs unsalted butter
1 bottle dry white wine
2 medium onion, finely chopped
1 Tbs superfine flour
several branches of fresh thyme
1 bay leaf
chopped fresh parsley

brush one side of each piece of rabbit with mustard. Season generously
with salt & pepper. heat oil & butter in large skillet over medium
heat. when fat is hot but not smoking, add rabbit pieces, mustard side
down. do not crowd the pan; if necessary cook in batches. cook until
brown, about 10 minutes. Brush second side with mustard season with
salt& pepper again, and turn the rabbit. Cook another 10 minutes until
golden brown. transfer to platter.

Add 3-5 Tbs wine to the skillet, and scrape up the bits. add onions
and cook, stirring, till golden about 5-7 minutes. Remove from heat.
Sprinkle with flour, Add remaining wine, thyme, bay, and all the
rabbit pieces. Return to medium-low heat, and simmer until rabbit is
tender and sauce begins to thicken, about 1 - 1.5 hour. Cook longer if
the rabbit is a bit tougher, and if the sauce thickens too much, add a
bit more liquid (water or stock).

sprinkle with parsley, and serve with buttered noodles.


----------



## captrobb

Just thought I would share a recipe I use that my family absolutely loves and I'm pretty partial to it as well.

One cleaned and dressed 2 1/2- 3lb stew rabbit

in a stew pot I place the rabbit with enough water in to cover
Add to flavor:
Garlic pepper
Alpine Touch All purpose seasoning
Salt
2 tbsp butter

Boil until meat falls off of bone. Transfer broth to crock pot and remove bones from meat.

Turn crock pot on high and add:
1 small can cream of mushroom soup
1 small can cream of broccoli soup
1 small can cream of shrimp soup

Let heat up to mix soups and broth and bring to a high simmer.

Add 1lb of brown rice to the mix and cook on high until rice is done.

This serves a couple of helping each to our family of 4 which can really put the food away.ound: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rabbitgeek

Here's a link to a recipe for Smoked Barbecue Wild Rabbit

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/wild-chef/2013/03/recipe-how-cook-smoked-barbecue-wild-rabbit

Have a good day!


----------



## rcbaughn

Here's a french recipe I used the first time I cooked rabbit since they really know how to use it. They've been cooking with em for a really long time from what I've read. This is a super rich meal and will definitely keep you and the family full for a long time. Hearty is an understatement! 

*Lapin Ã  la Moutarde*

-1 large rabbit (3â4 lbs.), cut into serving pieces
-1&#8260;3 cup dijon mustard
-Salt and freshly ground black pepper
-4 tbsp. unsalted butter
-1 onion, finely chopped
-2 cloves garlic
-1 cup dry white wine
-2 cups chicken stock
-2 sprigs of thyme, tarragon, rosemary, or any combination of these tied in a bouquet garni (small sack)
-1 cup heavy cream
-2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh parsley

1. Season rabbit with salt and pepper.
2. Heat 2 tbsp. of the butter in a dutch oven over medium-high heat. Sear rabbit pieces, turning frequently, until rabbit is very crisp, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a platter.
3. Reduce heat to medium and melt remaining 2 tbsp. butter in dutch oven. Add onions and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are softened, 8â10 minutes.
4, Add wine to skillet and scrape up any browned bits. Allow alcohol to boil off, about 5 minutes, then add mustard and chicken stock and return to boil. Add in rabbit pieces to the dutch oven, along with bouquet garni. Cover and cook until rabbit is tender, about 35 minutes.
5. Remove from heat and stir in heavy cream and parsley. Serve immediately with garlic mashed potatoes or your favorite pasta. Be sure to have plenty of good bread to sop up the sauce too. 

*** Note- If you like your sauces a little thicker you can slowly simmer down the sauce for just a few minutes, but I am always afraid the fat in the heavy cream will separate so I always just make a cornstarch slurry with two tablespoons of cornstarch and two tablespoons of water and add that to the sauce. Bring it up to a simmer so it thickens the sauce and then serve as you normally would have.


----------



## Jack Burton

Here is a recipe for chicken and tomatillos that is easily adaptable to rabbits. Because of the long cooking time you can even use an older rabbit that is perhaps a little on the tough side. 

If you like green salsa at the Mexican restaurant you will love this. 

http://jack-burton.hubpages.com/hub/Chicken-Thighs-and-Tomatillos


----------



## Le Petit Norman

rcbaughn said:


> Here's a french recipe I used the first time I cooked rabbit since they really know how to use it. They've been cooking with em for a really long time from what I've read. This is a super rich meal and will definitely keep you and the family full for a long time. Hearty is an understatement!
> 
> *Lapin Ã  la Moutarde*
> 
> -1 large rabbit (3â4 lbs.), cut into serving pieces
> -1&#8260;3 cup dijon mustard
> -Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> -4 tbsp. unsalted butter
> -1 onion, finely chopped
> -2 cloves garlic
> -1 cup dry white wine
> -2 cups chicken stock
> -2 sprigs of thyme, tarragon, rosemary, or any combination of these tied in a bouquet garni (small sack)
> -1 cup heavy cream
> -2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh parsley
> 
> 1. Season rabbit with salt and pepper.
> 2. Heat 2 tbsp. of the butter in a dutch oven over medium-high heat. Sear rabbit pieces, turning frequently, until rabbit is very crisp, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a platter.
> 3. Reduce heat to medium and melt remaining 2 tbsp. butter in dutch oven. Add onions and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are softened, 8â10 minutes.
> 4, Add wine to skillet and scrape up any browned bits. Allow alcohol to boil off, about 5 minutes, then add mustard and chicken stock and return to boil. Add in rabbit pieces to the dutch oven, along with bouquet garni. Cover and cook until rabbit is tender, about 35 minutes.
> 5. Remove from heat and stir in heavy cream and parsley. Serve immediately with garlic mashed potatoes or your favorite pasta. Be sure to have plenty of good bread to sop up the sauce too.
> 
> *** Note- If you like your sauces a little thicker you can slowly simmer down the sauce for just a few minutes, but I am always afraid the fat in the heavy cream will separate so I always just make a cornstarch slurry with two tablespoons of cornstarch and two tablespoons of water and add that to the sauce. Bring it up to a simmer so it thickens the sauce and then serve as you normally would have.



Born and raised in france it used to be a sunday staple at home â¦.


----------



## mystang89

rcbaughn said:


> Here's a french recipe I used the first time I cooked rabbit since they really know how to use it. They've been cooking with em for a really long time from what I've read. This is a super rich meal and will definitely keep you and the family full for a long time. Hearty is an understatement!
> 
> *Lapin Ã  la Moutarde*
> 
> -1 large rabbit (3&#8211;4 lbs.), cut into serving pieces
> -1&#8260;3 cup dijon mustard
> -Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> -4 tbsp. unsalted butter
> -1 onion, finely chopped
> -2 cloves garlic
> -1 cup dry white wine
> -2 cups chicken stock
> -2 sprigs of thyme, tarragon, rosemary, or any combination of these tied in a bouquet garni (small sack)
> -1 cup heavy cream
> -2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh parsley
> 
> 1. Season rabbit with salt and pepper.
> 2. Heat 2 tbsp. of the butter in a dutch oven over medium-high heat. Sear rabbit pieces, turning frequently, until rabbit is very crisp, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a platter.
> 3. Reduce heat to medium and melt remaining 2 tbsp. butter in dutch oven. Add onions and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are softened, 8&#8211;10 minutes.
> 4, Add wine to skillet and scrape up any browned bits. Allow alcohol to boil off, about 5 minutes, then add mustard and chicken stock and return to boil. Add in rabbit pieces to the dutch oven, along with bouquet garni. Cover and cook until rabbit is tender, about 35 minutes.
> 5. Remove from heat and stir in heavy cream and parsley. Serve immediately with garlic mashed potatoes or your favorite pasta. Be sure to have plenty of good bread to sop up the sauce too.
> 
> *** Note- If you like your sauces a little thicker you can slowly simmer down the sauce for just a few minutes, but I am always afraid the fat in the heavy cream will separate so I always just make a cornstarch slurry with two tablespoons of cornstarch and two tablespoons of water and add that to the sauce. Bring it up to a simmer so it thickens the sauce and then serve as you normally would have.



This sounds great! Thanks With meat prices at the store sky rocketing I think we're going to start eating more rabbit more often.


----------



## bikerdruid

this is simple, tasty and delicious.
1 rabbit, cut up in serving pieces.
put the rabbit in a baking dish, season with you vavourite seasoning salt, or fave seasonings, chop up onions and garlic and sprinkile over.
pour a bottle of beer, the better the beer, the better the dish.
bake at 275-300 for three to four hours, adding water as needed to keep from burning.
do not let it get 'soupy', ideally, it is served falling off the bone, with a delicious and savoury sauce.
yumm.


----------



## mfalconer

A little while ago I decided to start saving up belly flaps and other trimmings from every butchered rabbit. I add them to a freezer ziplock bag until full. I find the belly flaps a little tough so I thought I'd try grinding them instead and making something like meatballs.

The recipe below is just theoretical... I never really measure out ingredients for this type of meal. This is similar to most beef meatball recipes.

several pounds of ground rabbit (I use belly meat)
several cloves of minced garlic and at least one onion minced.
1 large egg, salt, pepper, lots of fresh parsley.
bread crumbs (enough to make the mixture hold together, not too much).

You can either fry the bunny balls in a cast iron pan or bake at ~400F in oven until crisp. I like frying them but it's more work.... 

From here I just add them to spaghetti sauce about 15-20 mins before serving. 

You can also save extra meatballs for freezing to use later, or use ground rabbit for other meals.


----------



## LisaL

My family loves this recipe, so we eat it often. I like it because it only takes about 30 minutes to prepare and bake - that is if you use a food processor.

8 ounces cream cheese, softened
4 ounces mushrooms. I like to use fresh, but canned works too.
2 cups cooked, de-boned rabbit pieces
2 stocks celery
1/4 cup onion
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 8 ounce cans of crescent rolls
about 1/2 cup dry Ranch Dressing mix
1/4 cup milk
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup sour cream or plain yogurt

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Prepare a cookie sheet with a non-stick cooking spray.

In a medium bowl, stir the cream cheese until smooth.
Run the mushrooms through a food processor until finely chopped, then add to the cream cheese. Repeat for the celery and onion. Add the pepper and mix thoroughly. Run the 2 cups of rabbit pieces through the food processor until finely chopped, add to the cream cheese mixture, and again mix thoroughly.

Spread the crescent rolls out, and divide the meat mixture evenly onto the wide end of the triangle. Roll each up, from the wide end to the tip of the triangle. Tuck the sides in. Don't worry if the dough doesn't completely surround the meat.

Place the milk in a bowl, and the dry Ranch dressing in a separate bowl. I don't add all the Ranch dressing at once, but add more as needed...
Roll each rabbit bundle in milk, followed by Ranch dressing, and place on the cookie sheet.

Bake for 15 to 20 minutes at 350 degrees, until the top is browned and the crescent roll is cooked through.

Sauce: While it's baking prepare the sauce by mixing and then heating the cream of chicken soup and sour cream, or yogurt. If using yogurt, I use 1/2 to 3/4 cup, so it's not too thin.

Top with sauce. Yum!


----------



## susieneddy

lots of good recipes on here


----------



## a7736100

Does anyone use the rabbit pancreas? I don't even know what it looks like. I've only harvest the hearts, livers, and kidneys.


----------



## Fire-Man

Rabbit link sausage---the best. I usually completely de-bone about 4 rabbits I allow to get to 8+ lb live weight. Then I de-bone and weigh the meat---add 15% pork fat, mix in with the proper amount of this seasoning---Leggs Old Plantation seasoning Pork sausage seasoning. We add a little of out dried ground peppers for a little flavor and kick. Then stuff into links (I prefer links the most to make sausage wraps) but we fry up some for breakfast too. I could eat it every day.


----------

